# Weihnachtsrabattaktion von Teufel



## Overlocked (28. November 2008)

*Die Hauptstädter Lautsprecherhersteller, haben, passend zur Weihnachtszeit, all ihre "Bestseller" im Preis heruntergesetzt und starten ab dem 1.12 einen virtuellen "Adventskalender", bei dem es Vieles zu gewinnen gibt.*

Unter die Rabattaktion fallen unter anderem das wieder erhältliche Concept F, dass auch mit Kabelset ausgeliefert wird und um 30€ reduziert wurde, das Motiv 5, dieses wurde gleich um 100€ in seinem Preis gesenkt und Impaq 400, dass rund 50€ im Preis fiel. Alle Weihnachtsschnäpchen kann man *hier finden*. 

Desweiteren starten die Berliner ab dem 1. Dezember einen interaktiven Weihnachtskalender, bei dem es jeden Tag etwas tolles zu gewinnen gibt und um ihnen so die Zeit auf das Fest zu verkürzen soll, dieser ist unter *diesem Link* zu finden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle Bild: teufel.de)

Auch neue Produkte gibt es zu bestaunen. So wurde der iTeufel Bereich um die iTeufel Clock, iTeufel Box und den iTeufel Bone vergrößert. Wie der Name schon verrät, lassen sich Ipods bequem daran andocken und sie können dort Lieder in feinster Qualität anhören.


Zur iTeufel Clock. Dieser Radiowecker wurde speziell für den Ipod von Apple konzipiert und vereint zwei 1" Mitteltöner und sogar einen 2" Subwoofer in seinem Gehäuse. Zusammen erzeugen diese immerhin 8Watt Ausgangsleistung. Der Wecker kann Sie, mit ihrer Lieblingsmusik vom Ipod oder mit einem eingestellten Radiosender, wecken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle Bild: teufel.de)


Die iTeufel Box besteht aus zwei Boxen, die für teure 329€, Lieder von ihrem Ipod abspielen. Im einzelnen ist in einer Box ein 100mm Mitteltöner und ein 25mm Hochtöner untergebracht. Nettes Feature: An der Rückseite der Masterbox ist ein Stecker angebracht, an dem sie das Lademodul für einen Ipod anbringen können, ohne um eine extra Steckdose zu belegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle Bild: teufel.de)


Die iTeufel Bone sind nichts anders als eine schlichte Dockingstation, die mit vier 32mm Chassis ihren Klang erzeugt. Noch einzig nennenswerte Eigenschaft des kleinen "Knochens" ist das geringe Gewicht von nur 400 Gramm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle Bild: teufel.de)


Weitere Informationen finden Sie unter teufel.de.

(Quelle: teufel.de)


----------



## push@max (28. November 2008)

Die Preisnachlässe sind teilweise wirklich hoch


----------



## Uziflator (28. November 2008)

> Unter die Rabattaktion fallen unter anderem das wieder erhältliche Concept F, dass auch mit Kabelset ausgeliefert wird und um 20€ reduziert wurde, das Motiv 5, dieses wurde gleich um 100€ in seinem Preis gesenkt und Impaq 400, dass rund 50€ im Preis fiel. Alle Weihnachtsschnäpchen kann man hier finden.


Ähm bei Conceot F sind es aber 30 Euro Rabatt du hast 20 geschrieben..Aber da gefällt mir mit dem Rabatt.Bis zu 200 Euro Rabatt.


----------



## Overlocked (28. November 2008)

...und so viele schöne Dinge. Den IClock könnt ich mir als Weihnachtsgeschenk vorstellen.


----------



## riedochs (29. November 2008)

Das Concept F interessiet mich schon länger. Mal sehen.


----------



## KTMDoki (29. November 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Das Concept F interessiet mich schon länger. Mal sehen.



das hört sich ja lecker an... will mir vl auch das Concept F zulegen...
Mal schaun


----------



## Overlocked (29. November 2008)

Vielleicht gibt es ja dies im Adventskalender zu gewinnen... Übermorgen gehts los


----------



## KingBenTheNewest (30. November 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Die Preisnachlässe sind teilweise wirklich hoch


Die Chance hier was zu gewinnen ist sicher sehr niedrig aber der Preisnachlass ist coll sollten alle so machen


----------



## Overlocked (30. November 2008)

Was heißt niedrig, du hast immerhin die Chance an 24 Tagen etwas zu gewinnen. Ich würde die Chance,dass du etwas gewinnst auf 1:100000 schätzen, über die gesamten 24 Tage...


----------



## FuNzeL (30. November 2008)

@ Overclocked:
du meinst, ich mache einmal mit und gewinne dann 100.000 mal? ^^
Wäre ja nicht schlecht, könnte aber sehr kostspielig für Teufel werden.


----------



## Overlocked (30. November 2008)

Nein, du hast die Chance einmal von 100000 zu gewinnen.


----------



## FuNzeL (1. Dezember 2008)

dann musst du es aber auch so schreiben, inzwischen hast du es aber schon geändert...
jetzt ist es richtig. ^^


----------



## Digger (1. Dezember 2008)

wann is denn die losung? nach weihnachten oda nach dem entsprechenden tag?


----------



## Overlocked (1. Dezember 2008)

Danke mal, dass morgen ab Geschäftsbeginn gelost wird Ich warte mal, ob da noch was attraktiveres kommt... ich wette das Theater 10 gibts am 24.


----------



## riedochs (1. Dezember 2008)

Digger schrieb:


> wann is denn die losung? nach weihnachten oda nach dem entsprechenden tag?




Sinn macht es täglich.


----------



## Digger (1. Dezember 2008)

theater 10.  is glaub das is dann doch nen bissel sehr krass für nen weihnachtskalender...


----------



## Adrenalize (2. Dezember 2008)

Am 24. gibts dann das 8.000 EUR Set als Gewinn im Kalender. 

Edit: Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!


----------



## Aykan58 (2. Dezember 2008)

Teufel Lautsprecher sind ein muss in jeden wohnzimmer.
hab sie am pc angeschlossen und an meiner HiFi Anlage.
Es gab noch nie Probleme und alles natürlich top von der Verarbeitung her ++


----------



## Overlocked (2. Dezember 2008)

Hoffe, dass das Concept S oder das Theater 5LT iwann dran kommt


----------

